# Domestic refrigerator compressor



## chard (Feb 3, 2009)

bluefitness said:


> I haven't worked on a domestic refrigerator in years. The model number of the unit is:
> GTS18HCMERWW
> 
> The Part number is:
> ...


The 3n1 won't hurt it.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you're correct the 3n1 will probably take out the comp at some point. the cap is a run device,when the pill heats up the start winding is in series with the cap. with a 3n1 installed you also no longer have heat protection. they also void [GE]5 yr warranty on sealed system.


----------

